# Can i install a aftermarket blow off valve on a 2003 1.8t beetle?



## SLEEPERBUG (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello all. Im new to VW and was told about this site were i bought my beetle. I have a stock 2003 1.8 turbo s beetle and would like to install a blow off valve on it more for sound than any thing else right now. I would like to know if it is useless to do or even if I can. Thanks for any help on the matter.


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Can i install a aftermarket blow off valve on a 2003 1.8t beetle? (SLEEPERBUG)*

not going to work good. will probably go rich when valve is open. save your money for something worth while.


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Can i install a aftermarket blow off valve on a 2003 1.8t beetle? (epjetta)*

BOVs plus a vehicle with a mass air flow sensor usually = fail.
You need to run a Diverter valve.
Maybe they make "noisy DV's?"
I'd just stick with a stock valve for a stock motor.
Installing a noise maker on a stock motor is similar to putting a melon shooter on a 1.6 SOHC automatic Civic Del-Sol.









I should probably explain the "why."
BOV's vent to atmosphere. So, your sucks fresh air in via the air filter through the MAF and the maf tells the computer that it is getting "x amount of air." This is called metered air.
When you get off the throttle, the BOV activates and dumps a portion of this metered air to atmosphere and the engine loses this air and throws the computer for a loop and will throw a CEL.
DV's do the same function of a BOV, but recirculate the air back into the inlet of the turbo after the MAF, so it essentially recycles the compressed air. This way, the engine gets what it bargained for and thus, no CEL.
Not to mention that IIRC a 1.8t DV is computer controlled? Correct me if I am wrong....
So If I am right, removing the factory equipment will also throw a CEL.


_Modified by 91gti_wolfsburg at 2:20 AM 2-18-2009_


----------



## SLEEPERBUG (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Can i install a aftermarket blow off valve on a 2003 1.8t beetle? (91gti_wolfsburg)*

Thanks for the info. I will hold on to my money. 
I hope within 6 months or so to upgrade the turbo, and have some fun with the block. Any tips on what to install to get a good street car and still have a daily driver? Im hoping to blow all the damn Honda's off the road. I hate all the damn rice burners.


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Can i install a aftermarket blow off valve on a 2003 1.8t beetle? (91gti_wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gti_wolfsburg* »_Not to mention that *IIRC* a 1.8t DV ..........
_Modified by 91gti_wolfsburg at 2:20 AM 2-18-2009_

Can sum1 plz xplain wut IIRC means.. i always see people typin it and cant figure it out..


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Can i install a aftermarket blow off valve on a 2003 1.8t beetle? (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_
Can sum1 plz xplain wut IIRC means.. i always see people typin it and cant figure it out..









Here you go...


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLEEPERBUG* »_Im hoping to blow all the damn Honda's off the road. I hate all the damn rice burners. 


Please grow up, 
kthanxbai


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Can i install a aftermarket blow off valve on a 2003 1.8t beetle? (Skot53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skot53* »_
Here you go... 

lol














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Can i install a aftermarket blow off valve on a 2003 1.8t beetle? (vr6_Love)*

if you want it noisier open up the intake a little and that will help. I.e. hack your airbox or run a CAI.


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Can i install a aftermarket blow off valve on a 2003 1.8t beetle? (Yurko)*

i mean really? the noise is that last thing you should care about but what ever.. if you want to wast your money look at this forge... you set it to the amount of boost your car makes then it will recirc the right amount you car will need to not run rich and get rid of the extra in the the atmosphere forge dv/bov 


_Modified by mveitenheimer at 4:33 PM 2-19-2009_


----------

